# I require some guidance with how to handle a customer.



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok... so... a little bit of history...

I am a 'new' painting contractor. Targeting upper middle class and high class clients. my primary advertising has been thruogh the use of fliers hand delivered by me.

So, about 3 weeks, I met this lady. a home owner... divorced... in her 40's (I am in my late 20's) 2 kids... in their teens...

Anyways shes drop dead gorgous, with a killer attitude to boot, and exceptionaly intelligent.

Ok so she *talked* me down, hard core on some windowns and shutters I painted for her...

She seems to like me I dunno... I have talked with her ALOT more than i have talked to any other customer of mine... the first time I met her she 'interrogated' me for 2 hours... needless to say I only handed out 6 fliers that night...

I did the job... took a bit longer than I expected ,however I am still learning on the whole 'how long will it take me' part...but whatever... 

Ok so... We finished her job, and I went back to get paid a day or two later, and we chatted for like another 2hours... she offered me dinner, coffee, the works... lol...

Not sure how to handle this.

She wants me to do some more work for her as well, I have more exterior windows to paint tomorrow...

When she calls, or I call her, our conversations (i have spoken to her 4 times on the phone) last over an hour.

She doesnt have alot of money, being a single mom, owning her own home... and being inujured from an auto acident last year, so I am working for her cheap. infact, the work I have done for her thus far has been alot lower in price than any other person I know, yet the workmanship is still A+ 

We didnt even discuss the price for the windows tomorrow... at this point I am not even sure as to what I would charge her... now dont get wierd on me... I did 15 shutters, 2 coats, 11 windows, 27 man hours... for $250...

cash

I have 2 shutters 2 coats.. and 7 windows to do...

I dont have alot of work so a little cash flow is better than no cash flow...

But, shes a yapper... big time yapper... who works in a very upscale doctors office and she has a big family (7 siblings)... if she is as talkative with me, as she is with other people... plus her looks, could mean more work for me down the line..

so, how do I proceed?


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

"Oh yeah use my guy he works really really cheap".....


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Are you sure you didn't mean to post this on _penthouse_ forums? :whistling


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

CarrPainting said:


> cash


 
What does this have to do with a hill of beans?

I take it as your going to slip it right under the table, and screw the IRS.

Did I get this right?

If your so into her looks, how about you get with her, and then you can work for free. 
At least that way you could quit screwing legitimate tax paying citizens. :w00t:


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

hit it and quit it...after all shes payin you.... then never talk to her again..... giggity!


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

As much as it's killing me to comment I'm gonna hang low and watch this thread develop.

Mike


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> As much as it's killing me to comment I'm gonna hang low and watch this thread develop.
> 
> Mike


:notworthy


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

"Dear Abby...."


----------



## rwa (May 6, 2009)

give her a firm price before you start .... tell he if she talks its another 50 bucks, tell her if she puts out the price is negotiable ... you'll find out her intentions real quick ... btw, sounds like if she does put out she'll talk your arm off afterwards so keep that in mind if you negotiate a price


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

$9.26 an hour? Maybe you should work for someone else, you will never make it on your own. You have just set your standard, you are cheap labor and when she tells her friends and family and you try to charge a normal price you wont get anymore work. How do you pay your overhead with $9 an hour?


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

See.....

I knew it wouldn't take long and for the record it wasn't me who took it it this direction.:laughing:

Mike


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Why can't we just be positive and all get along and give hugs.:laughing:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Crow, I normally like what you post because you make me laugh but that video sucks. I got to 1:30 seconds and wanted to grab my rifle and find this guy before he corrupts more of the population with his stupidity. You can't expect me to watch all 6 minutes of that. Does it get better or do I actually have to watch it to find out?

And by the way......how do you find videos like this?

Mike:laughing:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Your right it sux's, I am going to fix it. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> As much as it's killing me to comment I'm gonna hang low and watch this thread develop.
> 
> Mike



Yep.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Crow, I normally like what you post because you make me laugh but that video sucks. I got to 1:30 seconds and wanted to grab my rifle and find this guy before he corrupts more of the population with his stupidity. You can't expect me to watch all 6 minutes of that. Does it get better or do I actually have to watch it to find out?
> 
> It doesn't get any better Mike, I tried to find something funny.
> I read where you worked for laughter. Oh well, can't win em' all.
> ...


^^^^


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

J F said:


> Are you sure you didn't mean to post this on _penthouse_ forums? :whistling



Beat me to it.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Yep.


Your eating that way to fast. :laughing: 
My lips are salty just watching that little guy. :tt2: :drink:


----------



## RadRemod (Oct 29, 2009)

CarrPainting said:


> I did the job... took a bit longer than I expected ,however I am still learning on the whole 'how long will it take me' part...but whatever... I did 15 shutters, 2 coats, 11 windows, 27 man hours... for $250...
> 
> cash
> 
> I have 2 shutters 2 coats.. and 7 windows to do...


 $250 for 27 hrs of work!! Thats damn near min wage! I dont care if its cash or not. Someones not thinking with there right head:shifty:!! You better get some or your one of the worst business men I've ever heard of.:w00t:
For an answer to your question you should probably charge her about $50:clap:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Well give or take, my math could be a little rusty,...:whistling

9.26 per hr. - approx. 30% tax liability = 6.48 per hr. 

Not even minimum wage, 
Did you ride your bike over? Or are we going to continue with the deductions? 

Regardless if you did it for 250 or not, you worked for free. :w00t:

You had better let her take you to the Y, so you can make up the difference.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I have something funny to say but I'm afraid it would take this thread so far into left field we wouldn't be able to recover it.:laughing:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

CCCo. said:


> Well give or take, my math could be a little rusty,...:whistling
> 
> 9.26 per hr. - approx. 30% tax liability = 6.48 per hr.
> 
> ...


Good recovery....I knew a man of your stature could resurect this.

Mike


----------



## RadRemod (Oct 29, 2009)

CCCo. said:


> Well give or take, my math could be a little rusty,...:whistling
> 
> 9.26 per hr. - approx. 30% tax liability = 6.48 per hr.
> 
> ...


 
No it was CASH remember.So as long as noone from the IRS reads this in the next 6 years its Tax free. So we're back to the wopping 9.26/hr:clap:


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Who cleans the brush???

:whistling


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

RadRemod said:


> No it was CASH remember.  So as long as noone from the IRS reads this in the next 6 years its Tax free. So we're back to the wopping 9.26/hr:clap:


:wallbash: Now I remember.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Carrpainting? Maybe you consider car painting. I doubt the window and shutter gig is going to work out for ya.



> Ok so she *talked* me down


 I would seriously reconsider such statements on a forum anyone can read. Some might be offended.

20 years old, she is drop dead gorgous ....could be a distraction 

Maybe scaffolds or walkboards would be the ticket for you. Might be less chance of injury. :whistling

I kow a guy that was playing under the house when he was a kid and came across a snake. He said the people inside could hear him hit each floor joist as he came out from under the house in a hurry. Just saying...to come off a ladder and hit each rung on the way down...:laughing:

Oh, I forgot, work on learning the time it takes to do a job or work tm until you get the hang of it. Or at least triple your rate.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

It took me a while to figure this out,....I got it now.

Your just thinking with the wrong head. :laughing:

I am not sure what took me soo long, it just hit me.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Look at the bright side, once you hit the $10 per hour and under club this forum allows you to talk about pricing all you want.:w00t:

Mike


----------



## the hammer man (Sep 16, 2010)

He's not quite the worst-I actually met a man that will work for $15.00 a day. In this day and age....


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

the hammer man said:


> He's not quite the worst-I actually met a man that will work for $15.00 a day. In this day and age....


 


Then again, the guy that owns the window washing company on the Dirty Jobs video started out doing windows for food, if I understand it correctly. I think he has the biggest window washing company on the islands now.

His would be an interesting story.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

boman47k said:


> Then again, the guy that owns the window washing company on the Dirty Jobs video started out doing windows for food, if I understand it correctly. I think he has the biggest window washing company on the islands now.
> 
> His would be an interesting story.


I love stories like that where people start from nothing and build a little business empire.

Mike


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Unfortunately the milf would also need to be a cougar for you to turn it into a worthy venture. You clearly cant say know to her and she keeps crying poverty while asking you to keep working.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I found it interesting that one day he would do windows at Subway and get two subway sandwiches. The next day it would be something else. I think he said he would do this like once a week at different places on a daily basis.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

CarrPainting:

I hope you are able to see where you are going wrong (as some have pointed a thing or two out already) and learn from it, and eventually correct it, so as you too can build a better future, for you and yours, based upon professionalism, integrity, honesty, and exceptional quality. 

I realize that it is sometimes difficult to take the reigns and nix the overly chatty homeowner in keeping you from your work, but you must do so in order to maintain an acceptable production level. You truly have to treat her like a loving parent would treat their child, so you must assume such role asap (but make sure she is well aware that you are going to take good care of her.... and I mean taking care of her in the professional sense, not in the gigolo sense). Otherwise you can't stay in business for very long with things such as this holding you back, as well as other gross inefficiencies (e.g., all the distractions and time lost, inadequate pricing structure that will never allow you to grow your business, not recognizing that you are setting yourself up for future shortcomings due to that fact references from her, if your pricing with her is FAR below market value, are more than likely not going to be the type that will provide much benefit, among a few other things). I know you realize that some of these things you've referred to are in fact not healthy (or professional) ways to conduct business, or else you wouldn't have posted your inquiry in the first place.

I firmly believe you can right your ship and grow your business. As a matter of fact, I know you can. And you must! For starters, have a look at many of the threads in this forum on how to price your work and market it effectively. And get a few books on the subject like Micheal Stone's - "Markup & Profit". Plus, there are lots of free tools and free help available to assist in your business start-up and, as equally important, grow. For example check out the following link for some excellent business help and guidance: http://www.score.org/index.html

You can do it, and I also know there are folks here pulling for you too, myself included. Good luck!


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Jeff G 
*Champion Thread Derailer*
Trade: Home Improvements and Remodeling 

Then you post a sensible, on-track response like that? You slipping? :jester:

Very good reply to the op'er.

I posted my seemingly off subject reply to convey to the op'er that from small acorns tall oak trees grow.

I would only add stay focused *on the task at hand*.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

boman47k said:


> Jeff G
> *Champion Thread Derailer*
> Trade: Home Improvements and Remodeling
> 
> ...


Yep, I apparently have become delirious and should get back to the regularly scheduled program.:drink:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Once you take the bait, you'll never get out of the trap. Run Mouse Run.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Just marry her and get it over with. You're already working for nothing on a house that will never be yours.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

CarrPainting said:


> Ok... so... So, about 3 weeks, I met this lady. a home owner... * divorced*... in her 40's
> Anyways shes *drop dead gorgous*, with a killer attitude to boot, and exceptionaly intelligent.
> Ok so she *talked* me* down, hard core *
> Ok so... We finished her job, and I went back to get paid a day or two later, and we chatted for like another 2hours...
> she offered me *dinner, coffee, the works...* lol...



Paint her canvas and move on.
:thumbsup:​


----------

